# Starting wages for Apprentice Electrician??



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

$7.50/hr for the first year for residential


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mrpacijr said:


> Im in Cleveland Ohio and the starting wages for an apprentice is around 12 an hour but of course once you complete the program (5 years) wages are a 36-41 depending on shift. Just curious as to what other cities wages are???


Guess that's Union!!:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Around here, a new apprentice off the street will make about a dollar over minimum wage for his first 6 months to a year.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

New guys don't know anything so why pay 'em at all?

LOL


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> New guys don't know anything so why pay 'em at all?
> 
> LOL


yeah really, why waste money on a shovel when you can use a helper?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I pay new apprentices in text message allowances, for every hour they work I let them send a text message right in front of me without attempting to hide it, they love that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I bring a cell phone blocker with me so when it gets out of hand they cant text or talk.....


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Just over $21 to start, $47.50( I think) JW rate


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I bring a cell phone blocker with me so when it gets out of hand they cant text or talk.....


 
Where are those available? I need one really bad.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is why i do not want to be an apprentice...


----------



## lladnek (Oct 8, 2009)

I think starting here is around $21hr.


----------



## shakey pete (Oct 2, 2009)

*fair go*



mikeh32 said:


> this is why i do not want to be an apprentice...


 mate when i first started my apprenticeship i had to pay my boss $50 bucks a day. i think this was pretty reasonable given the fact i was bangin his missus.


----------



## hot joint (Oct 7, 2009)

*Up your kilt shakey*



shakey pete said:


> mate when i first started my apprenticeship i had to pay my boss $50 bucks a day. i think this was pretty reasonable given the fact i was bangin his missus.


My boss's wife 'Rachel', a mildly chubby 45yr old redheaded lady with a gigantic collection of personal assets tried to get friendly with me during a work function. Like you aussies we Scots don't mind the odd keg or bottle of whisky before we go out looking for a bit of mature one-night only fluff. I played all shy and innocent and she offered me a double Glenlivet whisky, I refused initially because the boss noticed and did not approve as I was an apprentice and not old enough to drink, but she kept offering it to me, It turned out to be one of the best plays i have ever made in my life. 

For six years every time the boss worked away, Rachel would call me up to replace a fuse or reset a circuit breaker, fill me full of free whisky and bang my brains out:icon_evil:. Now normaly I would be embarrassed :icon_redface: to talk to anyone after belting it into their missus. But when he came home i didn't care as one thing made everything legitimate and OK, for he was...AN ENGLISHMAN... :clap:Life was great back then especially after the whopping pay rises I got, the free whisky and a wild woman...Hallelluya there is a god... are there any other sparkies out there knocking off the boss's or other tradesmans wives, I have recently played happy haggis with the local mechanics wife and slapped the mutton with Senior constable cranky pants daughter.
But guess what? The ministers wife gave me that funny look as I was standing atop a ladder...stay tuned shakey


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

hot joint said:


> My boss's wife 'Rachel', a mildly chubby 45yr old redheaded lady with a gigantic collection of personal assets tried to get friendly with me during a work function. Like you aussies we Scots don't mind the odd keg or bottle of whisky before we go out looking for a bit of mature one-night only fluff. I played all shy and innocent and she offered me a double Glenlivet whisky, I refused initially because the boss noticed and did not approve as I was an apprentice and not old enough to drink, but she kept offering it to me, It turned out to be one of the best plays i have ever made in my life.
> 
> For six years every time the boss worked away, Rachel would call me up to replace a fuse or reset a circuit breaker, fill me full of free whisky and bang my brains out:icon_evil:. Now normaly I would be embarrassed :icon_redface: to talk to anyone after belting it into their missus. But when he came home i didn't care as one thing made everything legitimate and OK, for he was...AN ENGLISHMAN... :clap:Life was great back then especially after the whopping pay rises I got, the free whisky and a wild woman...Hallelluya there is a god... are there any other sparkies out there knocking off the boss's or other tradesmans wives, I have recently played happy haggis with the local mechanics wife and slapped the mutton with Senior constable cranky pants daughter.
> But guess what? The ministers wife gave me that funny look as I was standing atop a ladder...stay tuned shakey


 Dear Penthouse,
You are probably not going to believe this but......


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

rewire said:


> Dear Penthouse,
> You are probably not going to believe this but......


My thoughts exactly.

The best I did was while working in the bucket truck got see a nude sunbather that was not shy and didn't mind staying in her back yard while I worked on a light. It took for ever to replace the ballast and I think I might have to go check on the light to make sure it is still working. :laughing:


----------



## TungstenRebel (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, I must run with a good crew then. Y'all seem to be having troubles with co-worker quality, and if that's the case you should consider hiring vets. I don't understand the mentality of low-balling people, if your helper assists you enough so that you complete jobs twice as fast (or more than twice as fast; or almost as fast) then surely that's value worth paying for. Besides, if young men aren't being trained in these jobs then how can boomers complain when "kids these days" aren't working quality jobs like in previous generations.

Spent a week on the job so far and already making overtime hours. This company is busy. Apprentices are all in their 20s and no one uses their phone except maybe a peak once a day, that's even when the boss or the lead (usually a journeyman) isn't around. I know I sure don't, but that's out of habit from basically every job I've ever worked. Hell I don't even take my phone out on dates! Who needs a phone when your leads and fellow apprentices are all decent guys who get the job done. You're there for time and I find slacking to be a boring activity; would rather learn and DO while I'm there.

$14.50 to Start (same as my last job but after 3 years), but I've also had some carpentry/framing experience. Made more in the Army before that though. I like what I'm doing nowadays, can't say I've ever had a terrible employer.


----------



## Sparky305 (Feb 7, 2012)

mrpacijr said:


> Im in Cleveland Ohio and the starting wages for an apprentice is around 12 an hour but of course once you complete the program (5 years) wages are a 36-41 depending on shift. Just curious as to what other cities wages are???


Our local JW make 27.15 I believe. Starting rate for a first year (when I started) was 14.39. This is union.


----------



## ssamwich (Feb 3, 2014)

In Edmonton, AB average wage for JMan is 38$. 1st year makes 50% of that. Industrial Jmen make $40-50.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Apprentice starting wages are approximately 50% of journeyman wages.

Our apprentices then get progressive wage increases for every 1000 hours of OJT and 90 hours of RTI completed.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> this is why i do not want to be an apprentice...


there you go, move to alaska 



lladnek said:


> I think starting here is around $21hr.


honestly though 4 years of working full-time, getting raises every year and finishing in a high paying job beats paying to go to school for 4 years in my books..who cares what the starting wage is. the higher the better, but i would have started @ min wage if I had to or lived in a place where that was the norm.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I pay new apprentices in text message allowances, for every hour they work I let them send a text message right in front of me without attempting to hide it, they love that.


lmfao!, i got started at 14 dollars an hour, and will get a raise to 16 when i finish my intermediate , i am also expected to be running a service truck on my own at that time.


----------



## GarryTee (Nov 16, 2013)

I make $18.50 as a Non-Union first year in Calgary AB, and thats on the low end of the scale for Alberta. I do Commercial and Concrete multi unit residential, i'm sure the first year industrial guys make up to $25 here.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

GarryTee said:


> I make $18.50 as a Non-Union first year in Calgary AB, and thats on the low end of the scale for Alberta. I do Commercial and Concrete multi unit residential, i'm sure the first year industrial guys make up to $25 here.


wow, thats a great wage for a first year, i spent so much money in my first year just in gas i was only making $150 after taxes each month lmfao


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

the-apprentice said:


> lmfao!, i got started at 14 dollars an hour, and will get a raise to 16 when i finish my intermediate , i am also expected to be running a service truck on my own at that time.


Not sure what experience level intermediate is (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th year?) but an apprentice working alone doesn't seem right... Most areas have rules about required supervision of apprentices.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

According to Local #164's site. 

"The starting pay is currently $14.48 per hour (as of 1/21/05)."


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

Michigan Master said:


> Not sure what experience level intermediate is (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th year?) but an apprentice working alone doesn't seem right... Most areas have rules about required supervision of apprentices.


i was told that as long as you can contact your journeyperson that I can be sent alone on job sites, contact with a cell phone counts, even an MOL inspector never asked where my journeyman was , i was running pipe by myself in a new dealer we were doing,


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> According to Local #164's site.
> 
> "The starting pay is currently $14.48 per hour (as of 1/21/05)."


Local 102 is going to pay a first year about 40% of JW rate which is $50/hr, so a first year would get about $20/hr. You are going to get a pension credit and money put into your annuity in your first year, but you will NOT be paid for your school day like 164 does.

I've been in local 102 for almost 17 years (altho I am not active anymore), any questions just ask.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Hack. I thought the rate for an apprentice was more than what local #164 had specified. I was just not sure how much more. I jetted out to local 102's headquarters yesterday to drop off the last of my paper work. I figured I better get it over with before the snow started.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I hope so too, but here is the question: Do you know anyone? :laughing:

Getting in a union isn't easy, especially when times are slow. We've got thousands of members who all have brothers, sons, and nephews they want to get in. But there are limited spots.

I don't mean to crap on your parade, people do get in without knowing anyone.


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> I hope so too, but here is the question: Do you know anyone? :laughing:
> 
> Getting in a union isn't easy, especially when times are slow. We've got thousands of members who all have brothers, sons, and nephews they want to get in. But there are limited spots.
> 
> I don't mean to crap on your parade, people do get in without knowing anyone.


Not very many. My connection died over 30 years ago (grandfather), and I've been knocking on the door for 7 years. Heck, I'll start over.


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> I hope so too, but here is the question: Do you know anyone? :laughing:
> 
> Getting in a union isn't easy, especially when times are slow. We've got thousands of members who all have brothers, sons, and nephews they want to get in. But there are limited spots.
> 
> I don't mean to crap on your parade, people do get in without knowing anyone.


Not very many. My connection died over 30 years ago (grandfather), and I've been knocking on the door for 7 years. Heck, I'll start over.

Also, if an apprentice is running pipe by himself with no on-site supervision, can read the prints, pull the wire, and make the connections, why does he deserve so much less than a journeyman?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

GatewaySparky said:


> Also, if an apprentice is running pipe by himself with no on-site supervision, can read the prints, pull the wire, and make the connections, why does he deserve so much less than a journeyman?


Tell me this, why does he deserve as much as the journeyman?

There's a big difference being able to do the work that someone lays out for you and knowing what work needs to be done and how to do it in order to lay it out.

You need to put your time in, it's just part of the game.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hack Work said:


> I hope so too, but here is the question: Do you know anyone? :laughing:
> 
> Getting in a union isn't easy, especially when times are slow. We've got thousands of members who all have brothers, sons, and nephews they want to get in. But there are limited spots.
> 
> I don't mean to crap on your parade, people do get in without knowing anyone.


No I don't know anyone. If I don't get in then I will assume nepotism is rampant which in turn will indicated that the union is not a place where I want to work.


----------

